# costado



## galcosta

Sé que la traducción es "lado", o "canto". Lo que quiero decir es "x objeto está al costado de la mesa"

Gracias!!
Gal


----------



## Vanda

galcosta said:


> Sé que la traducción es "lado", o "canto". Lo que quiero decir es "x objeto está al costado de la mesa"
> 
> Gracias!!
> Gal


 

Bem, acho que não entendi direito, mas, vamos lá:
o objeto está ao lado/ no canto da mesa. É melhor aguardar a turma que conhece bem o espanhol.


----------



## galcosta

A ver si yo te entendi bien...
As duas formas são corretas, tanto faz dizer:
"o objeto está ao lado da mesa" 
ou 
"o objeto está no canto da mesa" 
Tenho a impressão que canto é menos...sei lá, "preciso" talvez que lado. Também não sei se estou conseguindo exprimir a ideia corretamente...
Se entendió algo, Vanda?


----------



## brighton rock

hola gal,

no se si te servirá pero cuando yo empece a estudiar portugués, lo aprendimos como "ao lado" (como uso mas frecuente)

me acuerdo que habia un monton de "ratos" (ratones) y había que decir donde estaban entonces habia que hacer frases como 

"O rato número um está ao lado da mesinha" jaja


----------



## Vanda

O problema Gal é que não tenho certeza do significado de costado, daí a dúvida. Algo tanto pode estar ao lado da mesa como no canto da mesa, por isso eu disse que é melhor aguardar o pessoal que conhece o significado exato da palavra.


----------



## brighton rock

Vanda: "costado" em português é igual a dizer "ao lado" por exemplo se há uma mesa e uma pessoa, a pessoa está "ao lado" da mesa.

Para dizer "no canto" nós dizemos "en el borde" (em cima da mesa, não ao lado)

espero que me haja entendido :d


----------



## galcosta

Clarisimo para mi, brighton. Vanda, se entiende la diferencia? Gracias a los dos


----------



## Vanda

Sim, entendi. Obrigada.


----------



## Tomby

Canto (PT) = "_ángulo_" ou "_rincón_" (ES) 
Exemplo: "A garrafa está no canto da mesa" = "_La botella está en el rincón de la mesa_" 

Ao lado (PT) = "_al lado_" (ES) 
Exemplo: "A cadeira está ao lado da mesa " = "_La silla está al lado de la mesa_". Também "A cadeira está junto à mesa" = "La silla está junto a la mesa" 

Margem (PT) = "_borde_" 
Exemplo: A garrafa está na margem da mesa; pode cair" = "_La botella está en el borde de la mesa; puede caer_". 

Para os adeptos ao futebol, canto, é o popular "_corner_" em espanhol, embora seja um anglicismo [_rincón_]. 

Espero que estes exemplos sirvam de esclarecimento. 
TT.


----------



## brighton rock

é a mesma coisa que eu disse...

mas brigado pelos exemplos


----------



## galcosta

Brigada TT, quedo mucho más claro. 

Gal


----------



## Uticens678

Quando se fala no "lado" duma pessoa, como se traduz "costado", por exemplo "_siento un fuerte dolor en el_ (ou al ?) _costado derecho_" ? Obrigado desde já!


----------



## patriota

Alguém propôs _margem _acima, mas, para falar que algo pode cair da mesa ou duma ponte, dizemos que está na_ beirada_.

O corpo humano também tem lados. Um AVC afeta um lado do corpo, por exemplo.

Para falar de dores "_en el costado_ derecho", especificamos se é na frente ou atrás:

dor no lado direito das costas
dor no lado direito da barriga (tecnicamente: do abdômen)


----------



## Guigo

"Costado" é mais usado para navios (_buques_).


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado!


----------

